

Face It, Your Brain Is a Computer - lazydon
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/28/opinion/sunday/face-it-your-brain-is-a-computer.html

======
jivardo_nucci
URL to actual article(PDF) in 31 OCTOBER 2014 SCIENCE:

[http://cs.brown.edu/people/tld/publications/archive/Marcusan...](http://cs.brown.edu/people/tld/publications/archive/MarcusandMarblestoneandDeanSCIENCE-14.pdf)

